# GTST INSURANCE UNDER 25'S



## Asim_gti (Jun 2, 2007)

anybody on here have or has had a gtst under 25's?, just wondering what quote they got, know which companies insurance but unsure of wetaher or not i would be getting a good deal.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

gtst at 20 £2500, gtr at 21 £1200, at 22 £920 all tpft all adrian flux


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

mava_rules said:


> gtst at 20 £2500, gtr at 21 £1200, all tpft all adrian flux


Bloomin hek! thats a massive difference, were both cars standard?

If i can get insured for a gtr at 21 for £1200 its all happy days :chuckle:


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

well had the gtst (r33) at 21 and the quote was for that really but when changed to the gtr(r32) half way through year they said it was the same group 20 so no different just £25 admin fee to change car.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

very nice.


----------

